# Temperature control in 10 gallon freshwater aquarium.



## wm_davies (Apr 20, 2010)

I have recently started out in this hobby. I have set up my 10 gallon tank and have been letting it run while the plant life becomes established. The only problem I am having so far is that the tank heats up to about 85 degrees fahrenheit, where as I would like to maintain a temperature around 80 degrees fahrenheit. I think the fact that the aquarium is lit with incadescent bulbs might have something to do with it. What can I do to resolve this problem without buying another hood?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

you could try adding a small computer case fan to the top of you hood blowing across the water, but i believe changing lights would be the best idea.


----------

